# [gelöst](Clock skew detected) beim Kernel erstellen!

## Boogie-Man

Hallo Leute,

Da ich in Deutschland lebe, habe ich natuerlich keinen Breitbandanschluss.

Und ISDN sollen die sich sonst wohin stecken.

Ab und zu komme ich ueber Freunde und Familie ins Netz.

Deshalb will ich mir einen localen Server einrichten.

Die Distfiles habe ich jetzt, doch beim aufbauen des Systems

gibt es Probleme.

Wenn ich make menuconfig starte, kommt folgendes:

 make: warning: Clock skew detected. Your build may be incomplete.

und wenn ich dann den Kernel kompilieren will, schreibt er staendig diesen 

Fehler, aber er kompiliert nicht.

Was kann ich tun!

Dank im Voraus

BoogieMan  :Cool: Last edited by Boogie-Man on Tue May 19, 2009 8:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 69719

Dann schien deine Uhr in der Zukunft gewesen zu sein als irgendwelche Dateien oder Ordner in /usr/src/linux erstellt wurden.

```

find /usr/src/linux -exec touch {} + && make -C /usr/src/linux/ clean

```

Anschließend Kernel neu compilieren.

----------

## Boogie-Man

Coooool   :Very Happy: 

Danke für die Hilfe, jetzt geht es ab wie schmitz Katz.

Was würde ich ohne euch machen.

Bis zum nächsten Problem euer BoogieMan  :Cool: 

----------

